# Seeking knowledge on chicken in a cambro



## [email protected] (May 23, 2019)

Having difficulty keeping breaded chicken crispy and from turning to mush inside a Cambro hotbox. Suggestions and tips???? Greatly appreciated


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

You cannot keep them that way. The chicken will release some moisture and that moisture will be trapped inside the box and find its way back into the breading.


----------



## [email protected] (May 23, 2019)

Pat Pat said:


> You cannot keep them that way. The chicken will release some moisture and that moisture will be trapped inside the box and find its way back into the breading.


Thank you


----------



## mikemc (Nov 11, 2017)

I cater to schools and we have this issue often. I take a torch to the breading and hit it for 10-15 seconds which seems to help. It won't make it crispy but it does renew color and some flavor.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Basically, the Cambro is a sweat box....

Don’t get me wrong, I love the Cambros I use them daily. They are IDEAL for mashed pots, sauced pasta, anything moist. 

O.t.o.h.,....
They are TERRIBLE for anything breaded, deep fried, or torched.

It’s just horses for courses. You don’t take granny to the airport in a beat up F 150, and you don’t take a shiny Mazda to the lumberyard.....


----------



## jimmer (Dec 4, 2016)

So what's the best way to hold breaded chicken for delivery?


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

Depends on the type of breading and for how long. I would generally use something that is perforated and able to breathe. Probably thin too, don't want a ton of insulation making condensation on the inside.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

jimmer said:


> So what's the best way to hold breaded chicken for delivery?


Best way? Send the chicken raw and refrigerated, with instructions on how to bake or shallow fry.

Second best way is fully cooked, but sent out refrigerated with instructions on how to reheat.

I'm serious here, breaded items just don't transport or hold well while being kept warm-unless you want to equip your delivery vehicle with a heat lamp....


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

jimmer said:


> So what's the best way to hold breaded chicken for delivery?


KFC uses a CVap cabinet to hold the chicken, then they deliver it real fast before it get soggy.


----------

